
Isomorphic UI Framework Benchmarks - ChrisCinelli
https://github.com/marko-js/isomorphic-ui-benchmarks
======
ChrisCinelli
I notice that Marko.js is still 8x faster of React on server side rendering.

For those companies that do server side rendering of content assuming frontend
machines are CPU bounded this means that they could have a pretty big cost
saving on frontend servers.

Server side rendering may improve the first page load. But it is usually used
mainly for SEO purposes. But Google should has been able to index SPA apps for
a while. So is server side rendering still very relevant today?

